# Habistat Mat Stat - No Heat and No Green Light



## DStruct (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi All
Past few days I have been googling alot trying to find help for my issue, I am seeing lots of people having issues with these thermostats but cannot find any topic thats identical to what mine is doing

I have a heat mat connected to my thermostat which is the Habistat Mat Stat, I have a digital thermometer and that probe as well as the probe from the habistat are both together directly ontop of the subrate above the heatmat (Using reptile carpet).

The habistat red light for power is always on, so I am assuming it is powered up but the green light is never on and the heat mat is never heating up. I have tried turning the gauge on the heat thermostat all the way up and it still doesnt come on.... Only way I can get it to come on, is if I turn the gauge to the minimum and then all the way to the maximum but all this does is makes the green light flash and then nothing.

I have turned it all the way up as mentioned and left it there, still no heat coming from the heat mat though.. This was just to test to see if only the green bulb had maybe blown but nope.

I dont know what to do, IF I have to buy a new habistat then so be it but before I do I obviously want to try and fix the problem first. 

Does anyone know of any solutions to this?

Also forgot to mention I have plugged the heatmat into the mains directly and it heats up, so I think the heatmat is perfectly fine.

I have cleaned the probe of the habistat to ensure nothing wrong there, everything looks fine... I dunno what else to try?

Please help, 

Regards

Lee

P.S Sorry for the looong post


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

If i understand correctly , the heat mat works from the mains (ruling out a problem with the mat itself. 
The red light is on so there is power going to the stat... this means the problem is with the stat itself or possibly the socket that the heat mat plugs into. I have never had to take apart the socket part of a stat but if you know someone who can safely, then this would be a good idea. If that fails and presumning you dont know anyone who might be able to fix the stat internally, then to me it sounds like a new stat is in order 

edit - scratch that, if the green light is NEVER on then the stat isnt reading that the heat needs to be on so maybe a problem with the sensor a connection inside the stat, it wont be the socket. 
Personally for convenience and piece of mind I would buy a new mat stat / ministat. Save
Save​


----------



## DStruct (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey 
Yeah I'm no expert but took the plug apart from the mat stat that the heat mat plugs into, there's no fuse or anything inside, it's a very basic little circuit. Can't see how anything there could go wrong. 
Opened the white box of the actual mat stat itself and tbh don't really know what I'm looking at but nothing looks blown or anything.. Confused :/


----------



## DStruct (Sep 27, 2016)

_*Hi all*
Just a quick bump for one last attempt to reach out to anybody out there that might know something with regards to this problem._

*TL;DR:
Heat Mat works fine.
I can only assume the Mat Stat is powered up due to red light however green light never on, heat mat never heats up through the Mat Stat no matter the temp setting.
Probe placement, substrate etc is all setup fine.*


Thought I would add some pictures just incase, also please notice the one where you see some 'yellow' colouring on the bottom, possibly burning colour..... This has been like this for quite some time now but always remembered it working even with this strange colouring.​








free upload pictures


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Contact them here:

Euro Rep for Habistat heat mats, thermostats and reptile products

Their repairs/returns service comes highly recommended. Not quite sure though what happens as you have opened up the plug (don't know if it was a sealed one or not) and the white box?


----------



## efcseany (Apr 9, 2013)

I too am having this exact issue with mine. It was working fine in it's current state previously...

Could someone suggest some good alternatives?

Thank you.


----------



## DStruct (Sep 27, 2016)

Well you can imagine I was doing alot of digging trying to fix this issue but the time I was taken spending doing all this, I think my Dad felt bad for me as I am sometimes a little too tight with money...... He just gave me £30 instead to put me out my misery to buy a new one.......
Ive ordered a Microclimate MiniStat 100 instead this time, comes with 5 year warranty so.. that'll do


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I have had 3 of these things to fail on me and I wont be buying another.
Piss poor product.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I’ve got about 20 thermostats half a Microclimate and the other half are theee Habistat ones..

I’ve had about 4 die on me over many years ... two of each type I think 

All were sent for repair and returned fixed I a matter of days ..

I seem to recall sending a £5 note to cover P&P 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

